

Twitter Blog: The Evolving Ecosystem - there
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/09/evolving-ecosystem.html

======
there
_As this data shows, while smart phone clients are important, there are even
more people who use the mobile Twitter web site and/or SMS. We've been seeing
strong growth in both of these areas._

i'm amazed that sms usage is not only higher than smartphone apps, but that
it's actually growing. i wonder what kind of usage patterns these sms users
have compared to smartphone/desktop app users. how many users do they follow
and how many messages do they average per day?

